# NEW EIN does bad credit HELP!!!



## shutterbugs (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello All,

Hope everyone is having a nice Labor Day. I am having some trouble with my new EIN. 

I have had it for about 1 month. My LLC is all setup, I have my articles of org, I have a business checking/savings through Chase. 

At this point I have been trying to apply for credit cards and have been denied for all. I am going to take a break but why is this happening. I'm not using my social security number to help. I dont want to lol. Its not good lol. Do they automatically link my ss# and move my credit to the ein as well. 

I have gotten denied at staples, officemax, fedex/kinkos, macys (lol), chevron, amex, discover. What is going on lol. ALSO, the big thing, for example, when I applied at macys I got a letter in the mail stating it was do to many many *delinquent* accounts. why would I have these if I have never use the ein before. I have been gets these on a few of them. 

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

The EIN is definitely linked to you SSN and vice versa.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You have no credit history, no one knows whether you are a good risk.
Build up some history of payment with a supplier and ask for credit later.
Can we assume that you have had personal credit problems?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Dave.. we got a business credit card because our personal credit card was good. So until your EIN/Business Credit gets established and your personal credit is cleaned up you will have difficulties with getting credit.

Do you remember when you applied for your EIN?? You used your social security number for it.. that is why!!


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

However, my two cents ... don't work for the man and do not buy into credit, you will as in the past get into trouble and jeopardise your business, your life and your happiness. Be creative, find other way to finance your operation and if you can't buy it now, be patient! you'll do just fine.

Stay free, stay happy! say NO to credit!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Gerald.. where were you two years ago.. lol

granted we made some "credit" mistakes but we found a great supplier that changed everything and we are able fix those mistakes and keep the business


----------



## shutterbugs (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank for all the replies. Yes my personal credit is far from par. It took a dump with the mortgage industry. However, I only thought that would apply when I gave my ss# as a PG. On most of these applications I didnt give my ss#. Just my EIN. SO how does my ss3 come into play. the denials are coming back deliqent accounts, etc when I dont even give my ss#. 

Plus, I tried to order a credit report today through freescore.com, it does it doesnt match what they have on file.

so... what to do?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

this is the best place to find out how to get business credit. 
CreditBoards -> Business Credit


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Your EIN is attached to your social security number!! you don't have any business credit.. when you establish business credit then it will be separated. 

freeannualcreditreport.com is better remember you only have one time a year to get your credit report unless you reply to the denials.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> Gerald.. where were you two years ago.. lol



Two years ago I was so so screwed, first because I trusted the good will of my partner, second because I invested $200k cash in a business for remodel and equipment, trusting my bank would then give me a line of credit with my estate as collateral and to help with the first two years! Obviously I did not get that line of credit because my dumb partner burnt his credit buying a brand new $90k full custom Rubicon Jeep that you could drive to the moon! Then, I started using my personal credit card all with the dream I could save my investment. It became something personal, call it ego or stupidity, fact is it was just business and I should have let it go sooner! I took the biggest crash ever ... 

There is a huge difference between agreeing with your suppliers NET 30, than using your personal credit line as leverage. I will not make that mistake twice, I'm done with credit ... lol


----------



## shutterbugs (Jun 2, 2010)

binki said:


> this is the best place to find out how to get business credit.
> CreditBoards -> Business Credit


Thanks for the info, so to confirm, your saying even when a credit does ask for my ss# or even if I dont provide it, it is linked to my ss# credit and they still pull it. How is that?


----------

